
How to get me to actually share anonymous usage information - jerrac
https://data.syncthing.net/
======
jerrac
Lots of programs ask me to submit anonymous usage data. SyncThing is the first
one I've seen let me see that data, as well as provide a means to preview what
the data I send will look like. Anyone know of any other programs that do
something similar?

